# more forgotten sci fi



## petethepete (Feb 24, 2012)

does anyone remember an 80s kids tv series made in australia or america that involved kids fighting giant subteranian alien slugs with magic power stones i think


----------



## Dave (May 9, 2012)

I see you didn't have much luck on yahoo answers either:
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120219103355AAL2ZyD

Could you come back and tell us if you find out?


----------

